# Cornish Farm rally now with added Wifi :)



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Just heard from Eddie that Cornish Farm is bringing in Wifi access for the entire campsite and it should be in place by the weekend of the rally 

I have managed to negotiate with Eddie for us to have it completely 100% FREE for the entire rally duration in order to see how it will hold up under full test conditions i.e. a full campsite

So with Wifi access available all weekend you will be able to keep MHF updated if you have a wifi able laptop in the van


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

That is great news, like to be a tester, Dave will you be at this rally with MHF van and new baby in tow? Would be great to see you all again

Carol


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I will be there with family and Swift Test van Carol


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

What excellent news! Well done, Eddie, and thanks (in advance) to you and Nuke for the freebie.

Now, how long were we going to stay? I've got some website updates to do, and some music to download :wink:

Gerald


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant news - and I will get to meet some others too - and I will try to bring those brochures with me Dave for your collection if you still want them?

Carol


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

It just keeps getting better can't wait. Thanks to everyone involved with this rally.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

That's great news Dave and thanks to Eddie, we could have some amusing posts after the cider sampling:wink: :wink: 

There are a lot of folks who haven't yet confirmed for this rally, I know it is some time away but it has proved so popular that Catherine & Steve have a long waiting list for places.

In view of this and to enable people on the waiting list to make other plans, if they are definitely not going to get a place. We would appreciate it if those of you who were lucky enough to be in the first 30 could contact CatherineandSteve, send payment and therefore confirm your attendance as soon as possible.

Thanks


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

GREAT    

Although my 3 dongle works there ok.

Thanks to Dave & Eddie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

REPORT from Cornish Farm WIFI is working excellently :wink: 

Cheers C&S


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Catherineandsteve

I am glad you made it, I hear that it was touch and go! Hopefully we will meet up over the weekend.

The WiFi is working but patchy but Mark the Spark ensures me that all will be sorted just as soon as I lend him a techy from the workshops to put the box up a pole?

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Don't tell me you are sampling the cider, just to see if it will be alright for us when we get there

Carol


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

carol said:


> Don't tell me you are sampling the cider, just to see if it will be alright for us when we get there
> 
> Carol


Don't worry we'll wait until May :wink:

Steve


----------

